# Expensive?



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

What are the main shops for furniture, clothes and groceries? Would like to do a price comparison to the UK


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Try Harvey Norman for furniture & electricals, Briscoes for housewares, Kmart/Warehouse for cheap clothing, Pac n Save/Countdown/New World for food shopping.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

a thread with links to retailers to help with your research and comparisons

What are some popular NZ retailers?

groceries:

Countdown Supermarkets

Pak n Save

New World


----------

